# Food Reward Driven Disaster Dog?



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Can you have a food reward driven dog train successfully for disaster work? It would seem to me that you run a risk of a dog deciding that anything in the food section of the destroyed strip mall you are working would be fair game, but have spoken to one person (who's never trained a disaster dog but has successfully trained trailing and air scent dogs) that its all about the amount of discipline you put in the dog. I guess you could proof that sort of thing by putting food out as you are training and teaching the dog to ignore it, but are you still putting too much faith into the dog on a real search where lives are really on the balance? Can it be successfully done? I'd like to train a disaster dog in the future, but my experience so far has been mostly trailing (with bloodhounds, who are food and praise driven) and some air scent. So I thought I'd ask some people who have actually done this rather then just guess!

Thanks!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, it is possible. It has been done. And no, food distractions aren't an issue if the dog is trained properly.

However, the overwhelming, vast majority of USAR dogs are trained with toy rewards.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have not trained a disaster dog but have worked a food driven airscent dog and she completely ignored food set out as a distracter during the problem.....just as ball driven dogs are asked to ignore balls (see the randy hare videos with tennis balls)

But I am sure you will get a dozen other viable arguments as to why a toy driven dog would be more suitable.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Jennifer said;

"I do see a toy as being more versatile. A food reward doesnt leave a lot of time for the victim to interact with the dog, a game with the toy can last for a long time."


Best reason IMHO! Of course it can vary from dog to dog but I like the human to be more then a dispenser.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Jennifer said;
> 
> "I do see a toy as being more versatile. A food reward doesnt leave a lot of time for the victim to interact with the dog, a game with the toy can last for a long time."
> 
> ...


Do toy driven dogs take a praise reward like my food driven hounds? After my hounds find the vic they get their treat, which they are nutso for, but then they expect several minutes of praise where I (and the victim) reaffirm their belief that they are the center of the universe and we live only to serve them. My male takes his praise very quietly, while the female is very gregarious and shares the love with slobbery kisses to everyone involved. My point being, that my food driven dogs are also praise driven, making me more than a treat dispenser. Would that not be the same as a food driven disaster dog?

I'm just curious-not saying that I plan on getting a food driven disaster dog.

Thanks for all of the information you have provided!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would say that interaction with the handler or victim is done with either toy or food reward.

The air scent dog and detector dog is working in a negative area for scent most of the time, the trailing dog is on scent and its work is being reinforced by the odor of the trail while it is on "the track"

How long can your dog cast in a negative area before going off task? In my own experience an air scent dog may be working 4 to 6 hours without detecting scent if they are working in a negative area so they have to have a lot of drive to keep working.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

mel boschwitz said:


> Do toy driven dogs take a praise reward like my food driven hounds?


It depends upon breed and value of the reward system. 

Some disaster dogs enjoy the praise with the reward. 

But if the value of the reward system means winning and possessing the toy or the great fight/play competition/interaction between him and the victim, then that is what this kind of dog wants. 

And this is a highly desired trait that we want in a disaster K9.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Most of the toy dogs like the 'game'. The interaction between them and the helper. My guy doesnt really care about a toy lying there or a person without a toy---but a toy and person together has his undivided attention. The length of time there is interaction depends upon the goals, but as far as I can see, the dogs could play forever. Most toy dogs are also getting lots of verbal praise too. Lots of whooHoos and good boy/girls. 

Most of the time, after the beginning phases of training, the victim is buried, sometimes deeply, in rubble and cannot get out to pet/stroke the dog. If the dog is ok with purely verbal praise, then they'd be fine. I have stretched out fingers to pet noses!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> Jennifer said;
> 
> "I do see a toy as being more versatile. A food reward doesnt leave a lot of time for the victim to interact with the dog, a game with the toy can last for a long time."
> 
> ...



Sorry about that bottom half Jennifer. 
I hit the edit button instead of the quote button.8-[
Unfortunately not my first time for that. :grin:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Darn Bob....you wiped out my entire post!!!!!LOL neat trick. 

I think I said some thing about knowing 2 food dogs who passed their type 1 test.

Also, as a helper, I find the food a pain in the ass....sticky fingers, stinky gloves and hard to get out of deeper holes. Also something about food being messy and having pieces drop if the dog misses or the helper misses. Food dogs often go last in the rotation (which can annoy the handler after a long time) because the food can contaminate the area with young dogs who havent had distractions yet......

I think that was it!!!

The other thing I thought of is: often a toy dog will play with any toy. So if you forget your toy (it happens!) or the helper cant remember which reward is which (often a helper goes in the hole with toys for many dogs), the dog still gets a good reward. 

Personally I dont care what reward people use, but I would rather not train a food only dog.


----------

